# محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بطريقة البايوفيلم



## alihabib (22 أغسطس 2011)

الى جميع الاخوان اصحاب الخبرة
ارجو اجابتي بالسرعة الممكنة عن الفروقات الايجابية والسلبية بين محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي العاملة بطريقة الحماة المنشطة وبين المحطات العاملة بطريقة البايوفيلم (التناضح العكسي) وكذلك كلفة التشغيل ايهما افضل..ولكم فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## سنفعلوت (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا الك


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

